# Best listening modes on Onkyo



## goyop

I joined a while back for advice on upgrading my system. Became convinced about Onkyo and Audyssey and was going to get a 876 but they ran out. So I went ahead and got a TX-NR807. Very happy with it and the Audyssey rocks.

Due to an ongoing illness and treatment my head is a bit foggy and thinking through what would normally be an enjoyable technical challenge can take me forever. So I am asking for some guidance and recommendations.

This AVR has a pile of listening modes for both video and audio. I have tried a few and it sounds good but I am certain that I am not getting the maximum from this system. I have 5.1, all Klipsch. What is the sonic difference and / or personal preferences for the listening modes?


Dolby Digital Direct
Dolby Digital
THX Cinema
Dolby Digital TV Logic
Dolby Digital Theater Dimensional
Dolby Digital DTS Surround Sensation

On music I usually go to the All Channel Stereo.

Thanks all


----------



## Jungle Jack

goyop said:


> I joined a while back for advice on upgrading my system. Became convinced about Onkyo and Audyssey and was going to get a 876 but they ran out. So I went ahead and got a TX-NR807. Very happy with it and the Audyssey rocks.
> 
> Due to an ongoing illness and treatment my head is a bit foggy and thinking through what would normally be an enjoyable technical challenge can take me forever. So I am asking for some guidance and recommendations.
> 
> This AVR has a pile of listening modes for both video and audio. I have tried a few and it sounds good but I am certain that I am not getting the maximum from this system. I have 5.1, all Klipsch. What is the sonic difference and / or personal preferences for the listening modes?
> 
> Dolby Digital Direct
> Dolby Digital
> THX Cinema
> Dolby Digital TV Logic
> Dolby Digital Theater Dimensional
> Dolby Digital DTS Surround Sensation
> 
> On music I usually go to the All Channel Stereo.
> 
> Thanks all


Hello,
Some of the Modes are Designed for 5.1 Content like Dolby Digital and DTS. Others are Designed for 2 Channel Sources.
All Channel Stereo can be used on 5.1 and 2.0 Sources, but I prefer Dolby Digital or THX Cinema for 5.1 Sources as there is Discrete Information for each Channel with 5.1 Sources.

However, whatever sounds best to you is fine. Some enjoy having all Channels playing at a high volume like with All Channel Stereo.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Its all down to preference as JJ has already pointed out, for Discrete 5.1 DD & DTS I would use them as they are but adding post processing like THX can soften the tone and balance out the treble due to its implementation, 2 channel sources can be played around a bit, as more choices are available like you have already mentioned all channel stereo for music but some will like it and some not, let your ears decide and then just sit back and enjoy...


----------



## tonyvdb

For movies I almost always use exclusively the THX Cinema and THX Ultra modes, they make the room sound fantastic.


----------



## recruit

THX Ultra 2 mode can only be used with a 7.1 speaker set up, and THX Cinema can be used with any 5.1 source and speakers.


----------



## rmalak

I find the THX modes sound very thin. I prefer the DTS Neo:6 settings for music or cinema audio.


----------



## recruit

rmalak said:


> I find the THX modes sound very thin. I prefer the DTS Neo:6 settings for music or cinema audio.


That is interesting as THX is a post processing mode and is used to correct tonal balance across all channels and never felt it made the sound thin, what about if you use THX on top of the DTS codec does it still yield the same results?


----------



## Moonfly

For music I use stereo only, for everything else, I also exclusively use the THX modes. Its actually quite interesting that a lot of us are doing that independently.


----------



## atledreier

I have an Onkyo 5508, and never tried the THX modes.. maybe I should.


----------



## recruit

atledreier said:


> I have an Onkyo 5508, and never tried the THX modes.. maybe I should.


I would if I was you :nerd: :bigsmile:


----------



## rmalak

recruit said:


> That is interesting as THX is a post processing mode and is used to correct tonal balance across all channels and never felt it made the sound thin, what about if you use THX on top of the DTS codec does it still yield the same results?


If I play something DTS and apply any of the THX sound modes it instantly removes a lot of the mid-range to high bass. DTS sounds very full. I can liken it to stereos of old that had a "loudness" setting. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## recruit

rmalak said:


> If I play something DTS and apply any of the THX sound modes it instantly removes a lot of the mid-range to high bass. DTS sounds very full. I can liken it to stereos of old that had a "loudness" setting. Just my opinion of course.


Thanks for the reply, it is always interesting to hear peoples opinions as they may not always be the same and that is what this forum is for :T


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
To me, it comes down to what sounds best to you. While I generally prefer THX Cinema for 5.1 Encoded Data, it is just that a preference. It is great that many AVR's offer a myriad of choices.

All Channel Stereo is quite popular for all Sources as it has all of the Speakers playing at a high level.
That being said, I prefer using a Surround Mode that is in keeping with the way the Audio Engineers who Authored the Disc intended the Channels to be used.

Not all Surround Mixes are created equal. Some Engineers prefer to not have the Surrounds that involved preferring to have most information in the Center Channel and Mains.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## koyaan

rmalak said:


> I find the THX modes sound very thin. I prefer the DTS Neo:6 settings for music or cinema audio.


Whenever I have the yen to apply surround to a 2-channel source, I also use DTS Neo:6. I find it emphasises the mid-bass a bit more than the Dolby modes giving you a fuller, more robust sound. I'm into classical and jazz and use discrete stereo or 5/7.1 directly from my Oppo 83SE for a good 95% of my listening and movies.


----------



## sga2

On a related subject... does anyone have any insight/recommendations on which mode(s) work best for 7.1 speaker setup when listening to 5.1 source (which is still the case for most BluRay material)? My TX-NR3007 manual has a large table showing which modes are available with difference source formats, but the subsequent descriptions are not always clear how each mode processes the material or utilizes the Surround Back channels (to be fair, with ~30-40 different modes offered by this unit, that could be a 100 page manual in itself). I've only had a few hours to play with the setup, but I don't seem to be getting much action from the rear surrounds with 5.1 material.

Regards,
sga2


----------



## tonyvdb

THX Ultra 7.1 does a great job of expanding 5.1 to 7.1


----------



## goyop

Thanks to everyone who wrote. I was leaning in the directions that most of you mentioned but the explanations and differing results is exactly what I was hoping to find. As I mentioned I am somewhat brain fogged right now and on paper there are quite a few options available.

You guys are the best.


----------



## Tdub

How do you rid the muffled kind of sound for music? Almost sounds like your ears are plugged a little.


----------



## gdstupak

with 2CH MUSIC (my system is 7.2): stereo setting

with 2.0 SOURCE (my system is 7.2): DTS Neo 6 Cinema setting

with 5.1 SOURCE (my system is 7.2): DTS Neo 6 setting

with 7.1 SOURCE (my system is 7.2): TrueHD/ DTS-HD setting


----------



## zero the hero

I use Direct for 5.1/6.1/7.1 sources
Dolby PLII for Stereo sources

my room is sufficiently treated that THX modes sound rather poor, as its top end rolloff is not needed at all


----------



## Jungle Jack

zero the hero said:


> I use Direct for 5.1/6.1/7.1 sources
> Dolby PLII for Stereo sources
> 
> my room is sufficiently treated that THX modes sound rather poor, as its top end rolloff is not needed at all


With Re EQ turned off, THX sounds far better in respect to roll off. Moreover, only when the THX Modes are Selected can you access Audyssey's Flat Curve. RE EQ also needs to be turned off for the Flat Curve.

Unfortunately, the Flat Curve cannot be chosen via toggle. However, THX Mandates the Flat Curve and it is the only way for Onkyo Owners to access it. It is a major reason why I use THX with RE EQ turned off.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## zero the hero

Jungle Jack said:


> With Re EQ turned off, THX sounds far better in respect to roll off. Moreover, only when the THX Modes are Selected can you access Audyssey's Flat Curve. RE EQ also needs to be turned off for the Flat Curve.
> 
> Unfortunately, the Flat Curve cannot be chosen via toggle. However, THX Mandates the Flat Curve and it is the only way for Onkyo Owners to access it. It is a major reason why I use THX with RE EQ turned off.
> Cheers,
> JJ



that's interesting, all the THX specs I've ever seen show the top end rolled off, and that's sure what it sounded like last time i used it although i admit i have not actually taken measurements with THX yet. Ill have to try that this weekend. 
Don't know if it matters, but I'm using an 805


----------



## Jungle Jack

zero the hero said:


> that's interesting, all the THX specs I've ever seen show the top end rolled off, and that's sure what it sounded like last time i used it although i admit i have not actually taken measurements with THX yet. Ill have to try that this weekend.
> Don't know if it matters, but I'm using an 805


Not at all. Just make sure RE EQ is off when you Test.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dwight Angus

I definitely prefer the audio response with THX flat curve with re eq turned off.


----------



## Dwight Angus

I also prefer THX flat curve with re eq turned off when listening to BD HD audio 24 bit 96 khz recordings.


----------



## gdstupak

I don't use any THX mode because it automatically turns Re-EQ on every time you turn the AVR on.
I use PLIIx because it keeps the settings that I want.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Dwight Angus said:


> I definitely prefer the audio response with THX flat curve with re eq turned off.


Indeed. As I have been using Onkyo's non stop since the x05 Series, I have used that very setup all this time. I do switch in the S/N 972 from time to time, but SubEQ HT is too effective to live without for long stretches of time.


----------



## asere

I have been trying THX cinema for the first time and I'm on the fence about how it sounds.
I think you loose lfe and the surrounds almost seem to disappear.


----------



## tonyvdb

asere said:


> I have been trying THX cinema for the first time and I'm on the fence about how it sounds.
> I think you loose lfe and the surrounds almost seem to disappear.


I still think you may need to get yourself an SPL meter and make sure your levels are correct.


----------



## asere

tonyvdb said:


> I still think you may need to get yourself an SPL meter and make sure your levels are correct.


I will take you advise. This week I will be redoing Audyssey. Basically I just place the spl on my seat and measure all channels with Audyssey engaged?


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, you go into the speaker level settings and while it's playing the pink noise through each channel you make sure it's reading 75db if it's not you change the levels till it does. The SPL meter app on most smart phones is good enough for that task.


----------



## asere

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, you go into the speaker level settings and while it's playing the pink noise through each channel you make sure it's reading 75db if it's not you change the levels till it does. The SPL meter app on most smart phones is good enough for that task.


To make sure I understood correctly. With Audyssey engaged I go through the receivers test tones but is it ok to change the speaker level from what Audyssey set.


----------



## tonyvdb

Yes, it's ok just don't change the distance settings.


----------



## asere

tonyvdb said:


> Yes, it's ok just don't change the distance settings.


I will try that. Thank you!


----------



## asere

tonyvdb said:


> I still think you may need to get yourself an SPL meter and make sure your levels are correct.


I redid Audyssey today and after tested each speaker with spl meter and they all read 75db except sub was around 65db.I'm not sure why.


----------



## muminwolff

Thank you for sharing you can download Minecraft APK completely free here download now


----------

